# 2'+ forcasted for the cottonwood canyons tonight!!



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Winter is finally here!!


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Wish it foretasted for Cottonwood Pass.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

6 - 15 forecasted for the West Elks in CB and its dumping right now!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Cottonwood pass only got about 10"..... Still need a bunch more but not a bad start. 

Looks like utah should have got a ton. So how much fell up there???


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Snowbird today. 20" so far and still comiong down.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Now up to 38" for the last 48 hours. My 2yr old and 5 yr old are mad at me because I have to do a stupid client outing while I should be getting them out on the snow.

Anyway, I am excited. The bird has announced they will open Friday.


----------

